# (Solved) NetworkManager - wireless device not ready

## Mrhnhrm

So, I'm using NetworkManager + nm-applet for organizing connections on my laptop. Now that it seems like I've managed to get my wireless device working, I was displeased to see that upon clicking the nm-applet icon in system tray the only thing stated under Wireless Networks category is grayed out device not ready. But I'm pretty sure that the WLAN device is working alright.

```
mrhn # ifconfig -v wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:5e:02:0d:77  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17 Memory:91000000-91004000 

mrhn # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:32 dBm   

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

mrhn # lspci -k

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

   Kernel driver in use: ndiswrapper
```

# iwlist scan seems to give a valid list of available networks. But NetworkManager just can't be bothered to see a thing. I'd most deeply appreciate some input on how to open up NM's eyes  :Smile: 

----------

## Rexilion

Seems *really* familiar:

Just do

emerge -q -1 dbus

And then reboot.

Please, report back if this fixes your issue.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Mrhnhrm

Wow, I'd never have guessed myself. Your suggested solution worked just fine, deepest thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Rexilion

Thanks for reporting back, I have seen this bug three times now so I'm going to file a bugreport.

----------

## khalsa72

This is sometimes also caused by the Wireless LAN being Soft blocked via rfkill.

----------

